# Pen Blank Cutting Jig



## campzeke (Jul 5, 2019)

A few years ago I visited a friends shop and he showed me a little jig he put together to cut blanks. I liked the way his jig worked so I went home added a couple modifications and built my own. Several turners saw my jig and wanted to make one too. I have explained the build process several times via text messages and photos and finally decided to document the instructions and create a how to video. The instructions are now available HERE in the IAP Library. There is a link to the video in the instructions or you can see it HERE. C&C Welcome.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice job on the video, thank you for sharing!


----------



## randyrls (Jul 5, 2019)

Rick;  That is VERY COOL!  Simple and effective!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## George883 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks,


----------



## Dusty (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet ! Thanks.


----------



## soltisolti (Jan 23, 2020)

Great simple idea, thanks


----------

